# He Shoots and Scores



## 77 240 SRV (Sep 14, 2007)

I got this one yesterday morning at 8:11. 45 yrd shot with the ole TC.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thats a good buck. Congratulations.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome buck, congratulations!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a beauty of a buck. One for the wall. Congrats!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Tim you are right that is one for the wall...Very nice buck....JIM....


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Glad to see I'm not the only one carrying a frontloader during regular gun season.


----------



## 77 240 SRV (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks guys for the congrats,,,He will be joining this one...the 8 was 125 4/8",Bow Kill from 2003. I can't wait to get this years 10 scored.....


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

saaaaaaaweet!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice, congrats on the buck.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Very Nice...


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

NICE BUCK! What county?


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice Buck I think he will score over 140 Let use know after he is scored


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks like you have a nice wall display in your home. Congrats!...That's an awesome buck!


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2006)

That is a sweet one! What part of the state did he come from?


----------



## 77 240 SRV (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry guess I forgot to post where these Bucks came from. They were both taken in Delaware County,just west of town.


----------

